# iMAC



## Ralle (4 April 2008)

Ich hab echt ne Scheißwut im Bauch.
Hab mir vor 4 Monaten einen iMac gekauft, sauteuer, ihr wißt schon. Und dachte, bei dem Preis bist du auf der sicheren Seite. Als das Teil kam, alles super stylisch verpackt, war echt begeistert, als ich die Verpackung las schon weniger.

Entwickelt in California
Hergestellt in China
Geliefert aus Tschechien

na ja ok.

Zuerst hing eine Taste an der Tastatur. Also Supportanruf, alles klar, es kommt eine Neue. Die kam, ich sah, Scheiße, völlig krummgebogen, das Teil. Wieder Anruf,  alles klar, neue Testatur, die ging dann. 

Heute, ich am Arbeiten, plötzlich, weißer Bildschirm, :shock:.
Also Support anrufen. 15 MInuten warten, netter Herr, ich kann den Mac zum nächsten Supporthändler bringen, 50km. Ich, ne, dann kauf ich doch den erweiterten Support, da wird vor Ort repariert, bzw. abgeholt. Also, 219 Ökken später, warte ich nun am Montag auf den Anruf, wann der Abholer denn kommen kann. Nun hab ich 3 Jahre Garantie, scheint so, als bräuchte man die bei dieser Chinascheiße auch, ich habs mit dem großen Land im Osten langsam dicke :twisted:. Wenigsten komme ich noch per SSH und VNC auf den Rechner um meine Daten zu löschen, die keinen was angehen bei der Reparatur.

Wie kann man eigentlich diesen Heinis bei Apple am besten sagen, daß man es ganz toll findet, daß sie für viel Geld so eine billige Scheiße aus China liefern? Email? Brief?  ct? Mit der Software bin ich ganz zufrieden, rel. stabil und übersichtlich, aber was sich da nun aufzeigt enttäuscht mich, genau das wollte ich vermeiden. Das Beste waren noch die Leute vom Support, die sind ehrlich bemüht.


----------



## Larry Laffer (4 April 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich hab echt ne Scheißwut im Bauch.


 
... dann will ich dich jetzt auch nicht mit Frozzeleien weiter verärgern.
Vielleicht als Trost :  Die kochen bei Apple auch nur mit Wasser ...

Gruß und Beileid
LL


----------



## mariob (4 April 2008)

Hallo Ralle,
also Mac und SCSI, das waren zwei untrennbare Begriffe, das war dann auch das erste was verschwand, damals innovativ ersetzt durch billig. Neuerdings haben die Dinger wohl sogar Intel Prozessoren, wo ist da noch ein Unterschied?

Mario


----------



## seeba (5 April 2008)

Eben, ich hab's dir Ralle schon in einem anderen Thread gesagt. Die Dinger sind nichts anderes mehr wie ein ganz normaler PC, der mit einem Betriebssystem verdongelt ist. Da kauf dir lieber 'nen leisen Business-PC + gutem 20" Monitor für 1000 - 1200 Euro und installier eine tolle Linux-Distribution. Kommt doch auf's selbe hinaus und die Programmauswahl ist dann auch noch wesentlich größer.
Das was ein Mac mal war sind sie heute ganz sicher nicht mehr. In der Hochschule gibts tatsächlich noch Studenten im Bereich der Elektrotechnik (Matlab läuft da ja nicht mal), die davon überzeugt sind, dass sie mit ihrem Mac etwas besseres in der Hand haben als ich mit meinem Thinkpad. Ich denke, das ist heutzutage wohl absolut falsch. Wenn überhaupt, dann sind Mac-"PCs" nur noch gleichwertig.


----------



## Oberchefe (5 April 2008)

Tröste Dich, mein Dell Laptop ist auch "nur" in Polen zusammengebaut.


----------



## benny_der_baer (6 April 2008)

@ Seeba ich glaube Matlab läuft auf dem MacOS X


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (6 April 2008)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Tröste Dich, mein Dell Laptop ist auch "nur" in Polen zusammengebaut.



So lange es nur in Polen zusammengebaut wurde, und nicht schon wieder in Polen ist, ist alles OK.

Du weisst ja:

Morgens halb zehn in Polen
Wo ist mein Knobbers?

Gruss 
Audsuperuser


----------



## seeba (6 April 2008)

benny_der_baer schrieb:


> @ Seeba ich glaube Matlab läuft auf dem MacOS X


Ja kann sein, aber spätestens bei PSpcie hört's auf.  Also völlig ungeeignet für einen Studenten der Elektrotechnik.


----------



## zotos (6 April 2008)

Made in China ist kein eindeutiges Qualitätsmerkmal, egal in welche Richtung.

Wobei ich die Qualitativ hochwertigen Gegenstände "made in China" als  echte Ausnahme empfinde, am Preis merkt man dann auch nicht das es dort günstig sein soll. Wenn man also Probleme mit einem Produkt hat das in China gefertigt wurde und die Konzernleitung z.B. in den USA sitzt, vermute ich mal das, die wahre Ursache für das Problem nicht in China zu suchen ist.

Wer in China ein Werk aufbauen will um hochwertige Produkte zu fertigen, muss dort alle Strukturen zur Produktion und Qualitätssicherung neu aufbauen. Da dort Fachpersonal auch nicht für "ein Apfel und ein Ei" (eher schon für ein: "Appel und ein iPod") zu haben ist bzw. aus anderen Ländern teuer importiert werden muss um dann die Leute dort auszubilden und zu schulen geht der Preisvorteil schnell in die Binsen. Wenn das Unternehmen dann die Leute ausgebildet hat, sind die dann auch für andere Unternehmen vor Ort so interessant das deren "Marktpreis" auch gestiegen ist. Dann kommt die Abwerbung und das Spiel geht von vorne los.


----------



## Ralle (6 April 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Made in China ist kein eindeutiges Qualitätsmerkmal, egal in welche Richtung.
> 
> Wobei ich die Qualitativ hochwertigen Gegenstände "made in China" als  echte Ausnahme empfinde, am Preis merkt man dann auch nicht das es dort günstig sein soll. Wenn man also Probleme mit einem Produkt hat das in China gefertigt wurde und die Konzernleitung z.B. in den USA sitzt, vermute ich mal das, die wahre Ursache für das Problem nicht in China zu suchen ist.
> 
> Wer in China ein Werk aufbauen will um hochwertige Produkte zu fertigen, muss dort alle Strukturen zur Produktion und Qualitätssicherung neu aufbauen. Da dort Fachpersonal auch nicht für "ein Apfel und ein Ei" (eher schon für ein: "Appel und ein iPod") zu haben ist bzw. aus anderen Ländern teuer importiert werden muss um dann die Leute dort auszubilden und zu schulen geht der Preisvorteil schnell in die Binsen. Wenn das Unternehmen dann die Leute ausgebildet hat, sind die dann auch für andere Unternehmen vor Ort so interessant das deren "Marktpreis" auch gestiegen ist. Dann kommt die Abwerbung und das Spiel geht von vorne los.



Was willst du uns nun damit sagen zotos?
Sollen mir die Jungs jetzt leid tun, die aus Profitgier ihre eigenen Leute rausschmeißen, in China einen Haufen Scheiß zusammenbasteln lassen und uns das dann als Qualitätsprodukt verkaufen? Für mich ist das Betrug, es wird einem eindeutig etwas vorgemacht, was so gar nicht mehr wahr ist. Na ja, Schaden macht klug. 

PS: Mein Samsung -Notebook war übrigens genauso gestorben, exakt 4 Wochen nach Ablauf der Garantie. Ein neues Display sollte *900,.€* kosten, da hab ich mir dann doch lieber einen neuen Laptop zuglegt, aber es wird wirklich immer schwieriger, zu entscheiden, wem man vertrauen kann.


----------



## zotos (6 April 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Was willst du uns nun damit sagen zotos?
> ...


Das, dass Problem nicht in China sitzt sondern in den USA da die Appel Chefs es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen dort (China) ordentlich fertigen zu lassen.

Frag mal seeba wie zufrieden er mit seinem China Thinkpad ist.


----------



## Ralle (6 April 2008)

Nein zotos, tut mir leid, da folge ich dir nicht. Für mich steht China für Billigmurks. Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich die Regel. Ich hatte auch schon Geräte auch China, die liefen, aber das sollte der Standardfall sein, oder? Ist es aber nun mal nicht.


----------



## Ralle (6 April 2008)

Nachtrag: Und das das Ding aus China kommt, sah ich erst, als es auf dem Karton stand. Sonst hätte ich das Teil definitiv nicht gekauft.


----------



## zotos (6 April 2008)

Sag mal Ralle, liest Du eigentlich noch was andere schreiben?


zotos schrieb:


> ...
> Wobei ich die Qualitativ hochwertigen Gegenstände "made in China" als  echte Ausnahme empfinde...


----------



## Ralle (6 April 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Sag mal Ralle, liest Du eigentlich noch was andere schreiben?



Selbstverständlich tue ich das, aber nach dieser Aussage:



> Made in China ist kein eindeutiges Qualitätsmerkmal, egal in welche Richtung.


war das nur eine leichte Einschränkung. Im Grunde hat sich bisher fast alles "Made in China" irgendwann als Zusammengemurkst erwiesen. Im allgemeinen achte ich wirklich darauf, wo was hergestellt wurde, aber leider hat Apple das sehr schön verschwiegen,  bis der Karton da war :twisted:. Ich denke, das ich sonst doch eher vom Kauf Abstand genommen hätte, denn das hätte ich auch vom Händler um die Ecke bekommen können.

PS: Andrè schreiben ja nichts mehr .


----------



## afk (7 April 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Frag mal seeba wie zufrieden er mit seinem China Thinkpad ist.


Ich hab meinen T60 schon 'ne ganze Weile länger als Seeba, hab ihm auch bei seiner Anschaffung dazu geraten, und bin immer noch sehr zufrieden damit, obwohl er mittlerweile auch die ein oder andere Macke zeigt. Das ist aber IMHO nach langem und intensiven Gebrauch normal (und auch gut so, sonst hätte ich ja gar kein Argument, um bei meinem Chef ein neues Notebook zu beantragen ).


Gruß Axel


----------



## Ralle (7 April 2008)

Ich hab auch einen HP (compaq)- Laptop, der läuft prima. Wo der gebaut ist, steht nicht mal drauf (oder ich finde es nicht). Anzuehmen ist aber wohl auch China. Insofern hat zotos natürlich recht,  die Chefs bestimmen letztendlich das Niveau. Aber versuch mal heute in Deutschland einen Toaster zu bekommen, der nicht aus China ist, selbst wenn du bereit bist, mehr zu zahlen. Das wird dir echt schwer fallen .


----------



## vierlagig (7 April 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Aber versuch mal heute in Deutschland einen Toaster zu bekommen, der nicht aus China ist, selbst wenn du bereit bist, mehr zu zahlen. Das wird dir echt schwer fallen .



so schwer ist das nicht *Petra* z.b. fertigt in Deutschland


----------



## Ralle (7 April 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> so schwer ist das nicht *Petra* z.b. fertigt in Deutschland



Guter Tip, das schau ich mir mal an. Gibts aber nicht überall, oder? Aber sicher haben die einen Katalog. Die Familie eines Freundes von mir hat auch ein Unternehmen für Haushaltsgeräte, die beziehen inzwischen alle Einzelteile und Baugruppen aus China, weil sie dem Preisdruck sonst nicht standhalten können. Da dürfen sie dann manchmal einen ganzen Container Thermostatfühler zurückschicken, weil die Dinger nach dem Mond schalten.


----------



## afk (7 April 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Aber versuch mal heute in Deutschland einen Toaster zu bekommen, der nicht aus China ist, selbst wenn du bereit bist, mehr zu zahlen. Das wird dir echt schwer fallen .


Dazu fällt mir eine Aktion unserer Landesregierung für Baden-Württemberg ein: T-Shirts mit dem Werbe-Aufdruck "Wir können alles - außer Hochdeutsch" ... dummerweise waren die T-Shirts Made in China, da angeblich die Textil-Industrie in BW nicht konkurrenzfähig sei. Trigema (auf der Schwäbischen Alb) hat daraufhin ein (etwas teureres) Textil mit der Aufschrift "Wir können alles - *auch* hochdeutsch" rausgebracht, das sich AFAIK trotz des höheren Preises um Faktoren häufiger verkauft hat, als das der Landesregierung. Mich hat das zum Schmunzeln gebracht ...  


Gruß Axel


----------



## vierlagig (7 April 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Gibts aber nicht überall, oder?


 
meines wissens nach mindestens bei den großen versandhäusern quelle und schwab/otto (die verbindung bei denen hab ich noch nicht so richtig surchschaut ... selbe bestellnummern und selber katalog nur anderer name oben drauf  )

das mit den baugruppen wirste wohl überall haben, selbst bei autos made in germany könnte der halbleiter aus dem land des lächelns kommen ... aber die nach dem mond schaltenden beweisen es ja, dass die nicht einfach eingebaut werden ... also eine bauteilprüfung in erweiterten rahmen als in billigproduktionsländern stattfindet ... hofft man ...


----------



## Ralle (7 April 2008)

afk schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir eine Aktion unserer Landesregierung für Baden-Württemberg ein: T-Shirts mit dem Werbe-Aufdruck "Wir können alles - außer Hochdeutsch" ... dummerweise waren die T-Shirts Made in China, da angeblich die Textil-Industrie in BW nicht konkurrenzfähig sei. Trigema (auf der Schwäbischen Alb) hat daraufhin ein (etwas teureres) Textil mit der Aufschrift "Wir können alles - *auch* hochdeutsch" rausgebracht, das sich AFAIK trotz des höheren Preises um Faktoren häufiger verkauft hat, als das der Landesregierung. Mich hat das zum Schmunzeln gebracht ...
> 
> 
> Gruß Axel



*ACK*

Ich persönlich frage mich schon lange, ob wirklich nur billig noch eine Chance hat? Gleiches gibt ja für die Industrie. Versuch mal einen 2,2kw-Motor inkl. Getriebe auf die Schnelle zu bekommen. Fast unmöglich. Wenn z.Bsp. SEW bestimmte Standardteile auf Lager hätte, würden etliche Leute, die ich kenne, auch einen kleinen Aufpreis in kauf nehmen, um schnell ein Ersatzteil zu bekommen. So muß jeder sein eigenes Lager aufbauen, das ist der reine Wahnsinn oder übersehe ich da was?


----------



## vierlagig (7 April 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Gleiches gibt ja für die Industrie. Versuch mal einen 2,2kw-Motor inkl. Getriebe auf die Schnelle zu bekommen.



wenn dir europa reicht kann ich die niederländer empfehlen

*Dutchi* hat ein gutes vertriebssystem in deutschland aufgebaut und können verdammt fix liefern


----------



## Ralle (7 April 2008)

Ah ja, vielleicht haben die schon geschaltet und ihre Nische gefunden .


----------



## afk (7 April 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> ... würden etliche Leute, die ich kenne, auch einen kleinen Aufpreis in kauf nehmen, um schnell ein Ersatzteil zu bekommen.


und



Ralle schrieb:


> Ah ja, vielleicht haben die schon geschaltet und ihre Nische gefunden .


In der Nische haben sich auch schon andere angesiedelt. Als ich noch mehr mit Elektronik-Hardware zu tun hatte, habe ich z.B. hin und wieder bei RS Bauteile bezogen. Zumindest damals haben wir alles am nächsten Tag bekommen, wenn vor 16 Uhr bestellt wurde. Mittlerweile liefern die wohl auch noch bei Bestellung bis 22 Uhr am nächsten Tag ...


Gruß Axel


----------



## seeba (9 April 2008)

afk schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen T60 schon 'ne ganze Weile länger als Seeba, hab ihm auch bei seiner Anschaffung dazu geraten, und bin immer noch sehr zufrieden damit, obwohl er mittlerweile auch die ein oder andere Macke zeigt. Das ist aber IMHO nach langem und intensiven Gebrauch normal (und auch gut so, sonst hätte ich ja gar kein Argument, um bei meinem Chef ein neues Notebook zu beantragen ).
> 
> 
> Gruß Axel


Noch keine Macken, das Ding rennt wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## afk (9 April 2008)

seeba schrieb:


> Noch keine Macken, das Ding rennt wie am ersten Tag.


Na ja, meiner muß ja mittlerweile auch schon 2 Jahre unter mir leiden, und die Festplatte pendelt schon seit etwa 'nem halben Jahr zwischen "ganz voll" und "mehr als voll" ...  


Gruß Axel


----------



## seeba (9 April 2008)

afk schrieb:


> Na ja, meiner muß ja mittlerweile auch schon 2 Jahre unter mir leiden, und die Festplatte pendelt schon seit etwa 'nem halben Jahr zwischen "ganz voll" und "mehr als voll" ...
> 
> 
> Gruß Axel


Meiner ist jetzt erst 8-9 Monate alt, bereue es aber nicht einen der letzten T60 genommen zu haben. Das FlexView-Display ist im Gegensatz zu den T61-Displays einfach der Hammer. Aber das mit der Festplatte kenne ich auch. Warte auf 500GB Platten mit 7200 Umdrehungen.


----------



## afk (9 April 2008)

seeba schrieb:


> Warte auf 500GB Platten mit 7200 Umdrehungen.


7200 Umdrehungen hab ich schon , aber 500GB wären für mich auch der Problemlöser, zumindest für di nächsten paar Monate ...  


Gruß Axel


----------



## seeba (9 April 2008)

Ich hab die Umdrehungen doch auch, aber es gibt eben noch keine Platte mit 500GB UND den Umdrehungen. Und auf eine 5400er "downzugraden" kommt nicht in Frage. Dann läuft Vista ja nicht mehr. *ROFL*


----------



## Ralle (20 April 2008)

So, ich geb mal einen Zwischenbericht.
Nach mehreren Telefonaten wurde der Mac am Dienstag von DHL abgeholt. Dann wurde ein Ersatzteil bestellt, am Freitag stand in der Reparaturverfolgung  "Ersatzteil erhalten/Testlauf". Nachdem das am Mittwoch immer noch da stand, schrieb ich eine eMail mit der Frage, wann denn der Test nun beendet sei. Daraufhin kam eine eMail, daß man noch Probleme habe. Am Feitag dann, endlich der Rechner wurde verschickt. Heute nun (Sonntag) konnte ich ihn von meinem Nachbar in Empfang nehmen. Ich also los, anschließen einschalten, Lüfter geht auf Maximum, Bildschirm schwarz.

Na immerhin, nun ist der Bildschirm nicht mehr weiß, er ist schwarz und der Rechner bootet nicht einmal mehr, vorher war er ja immerhin noch per VNC zu erreichen. 

Ich bin so stolz auf die Weltfirma Apple und ihren super Serviceprovider in Deutschland :sb8:. Nach 2 Wochen bekomm ich einen Mac zurück, der noch weniger läuft, als der abgeschickte. 


PS: Die Apple-Care-CD hat er immerhin gefressen, ich dachte, vielleicht bootet er ja von der, aber nein, die gibt er nun nicht mehr her und irgendwas anzeigen will er schon gar nicht.

Fazit: Nach 2 Wochen und einigen Tagen darf ich den Mac nun wieder an DHL übergeben und wahrscheinlich noch einmal 2 Wochen warten. Ich kann den Namen Apple nicht mehr hören, ihren Mac könnten sie sich, wenns nach mir ginge, sonst wohin stecken. Mein Schrauber um die Ecke hat mich beim nächsten Computerkauf wieder und bei Apple liefere ich nie wieder irgendwelche Kohle ab. Das iPhone, das ich so schick fand, wird ganz sicher nicht mein Eigentum.

PS2: Letzte Hoffnung, vielleicht versauen die es ja noch einmal, dann verlange ich mein Geld zurück.


----------



## seeba (20 April 2008)

Kauf dir einfach ein ThinkCentre oder eine ThinkStation mit Vorort-Service und das Problem ist erledigt.


----------



## Ralle (20 April 2008)

seeba schrieb:


> Kauf dir einfach ein ThinkCentre oder eine ThinkStation mit Vorort-Service und das Problem ist erledigt.



Genau das dachte ich ja auch von Apple, aber denkste.

Nein, ich kauf nur noch was vom Laden in der Nähe und nichts mehr von irgendeinem halbtot rationalisierten Gigant-Verticker, egal welches Renomé er hat, welchen Namen oder welche Versprechungen er macht. Ok, bei Laptops ist da fast nichts zu machen, aber zumindest Fujutsu-Siemens hat bei einem Kollegen von mir mehrmals einen Techniker vorbeigeschickt. Selbst Dell, was hilft es, wenn es Wochen dauert, bis so ein Arbeitsgerät dann endlich wieder geht?

PS: Apple verspricht auch Vorort-Service, wenn möglich, aber meiner war wohl klar so defekt, daß die wußten, das man vor Ort nichts ausrichtet. Nun noch mehr, na ja, hilft ja nichts, aber ich bin tatsächlich sowas von enttäuscht. Ich warte mal auf die Antwort zu meiner Beschwerde.


----------



## zotos (20 April 2008)

Würde mich mal interessieren ob das eine Ausnahme war/ist oder die Regel? 

Hat Appel ein Support-Forum?

PS: Ich verstehe dass Du Dich veräppelt fühlst, wenn der Appel mit einem schlimmeren Defekt zurück kommt als Du ihn abgeschickt hast.


----------



## Solaris (21 April 2008)

Gerade hatte ich einen Futjitsu-Siemes Amilo-Laptop in den Fingern, nagelneu, war auch Made in China, Hardware ist ganz gut, Verarbeitung auch gut, nur das hochentwickelte Vista ist stark zu bemängeln (nichts läft so richtig außer die Desktopuhr). Weil in China die CD-Rohlinge so teuer sind muß der Käufer seine Windows-Recovery-DVD beim erstenmal einschalten selber brennen! Vorausgesetzt er hat Rohlinge gleich mitgekauft. Wir hatten auch schon mal eine Siemens-Profi-Videoanlage bei Siemens gekauft, auf dem Karton stand ganz groß "Made in China". Der angeforderte Siemens-Techniker (es funktionierte nicht viel) meinte dann: Die Qualitätsprüfung in China ist die gleiche wie in Deutschland. Aha. Wenn wir wüßten was in userem Umfeld alles schon aus China ist...


----------



## Ralle (21 April 2008)

So, ich habs nun geschafft, das Apple einen Reparaturauftrag auslöst. 8:00 öffnet die Hotline, aber um 9:00 kommen erst die Leutchen, die das dann weiterbearbeiten. Man werde sich innerhalb 24 Std. bei mir melden. Daraufhin erklärte ich, daß ich dort selbst anrufen würde, weil mich beim letzten MAl auch niemand zurückgerufen hat. Nach dem Anruf bei Card-Services, wollten die mir ein Fax schicken. "Kann ich ihnen das nicht tel. durchgeben?" Nein, aber eMail geht. OK, nun sitz ich bei Burger-King, hab die eMail sogar bekommen und zurückgeschickt. In 30 Minuten ruf ich da wieder an, Ob nun endlich die Abholung klar geht, noch heute bitte!!!!!!   

Sch so der von Apple, meiner, es ginge sicher schnelle, wenn ich das Gerät selbst zum Service bringe. Danke Apple, wie wärs mit einer Werkstatt, wo man selbst sein Gerät reparieren muß? Das funktioniert dann wenigstens! :evil:

PS: Das Alles scheint die bei Apple gar nicht anzuheben, die entschuldigen sich zwar, aber irgendwie klingt das immer wie "IiiiiGitttt, ein Kunde!!


----------



## Lars Weiß (21 April 2008)

Hm, vielleicht sollte ich mein MacBook verticken ? Ist jetzt etwas über ein Jahr alt, also grad die Garantie futsch.


----------



## repök (21 April 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> ...
> Sch so der von Apple, meiner, es ginge sicher schnelle, wenn ich das Gerät selbst zum Service bringe. Danke Apple, wie wärs mit einer Werkstatt, wo man selbst sein Gerät reparieren muß? Das funktioniert dann wenigstens! :evil:
> 
> ...




Hey Ralle, wenns denn gut werden soll, dann macht man es doch am besten selbst, oder?

Ich persönlich würde die in den Allerwertesten treten bis es raucht.


----------



## Ralle (30 April 2008)

So, kleine Neumeldung.

Vorhin kam der Karton mit dem iMac. Ich also auspacken, anstöpseln, einschalten ...... toll, geht, freu.

Probier so ein wenig rum, denke, oh, der Monitor war ja nie auf volle Pulle Helligkeit, im Büro ist es nicht allzu hell. Rein in die Einstellungen, da ist bei Monitor ein Regler für die Helligkeit. Etwas dunkler gezogen und .... es brummt. Aber nicht nur ein wenig, es brummt gewaltig, was ist es, anscheinend der Stromwandler für die Helligkeit, was auch immer. Na ja erstmal wieder hell machen, Brummen weg. Allerdings geht der Monitor nach 30 Sekunden in eine Art Energiesparmodus, er dunkelt etwas ab und  ...  na? ... brummt.

Haben die ne Macke????? :evil: 
Will mir das wer sagen, das merken die beim Test nicht, wenn sie die gesamte Grafik gewechselt haben (angeblich auch das Board).

Nun häng ich wieder am Telefon, diesmal will ich, daß hier einer aufläuft und das Ding repariert, ich geb das Teil nur noch aus der Hand, wenn die den endgültig gegen Geld zurückgeben. Der Diensthabende Applemann tut mir schon leid, ich sauer.

Der Onkel am Telefon entschuldigt sich immer, prima, danke, nützen tut es mir nichts.


----------



## Ralle (30 April 2008)

Ich glaubs nicht, jemanden schicken geht nicht, definitiv, toll.


----------



## lorenz2512 (1 Mai 2008)

hallo,
@Ralle: gib mal in google hass apple ein, da siehst du dubist nicht allein zb.:http://www.macmacken.com/


----------



## Ralle (1 Mai 2008)

Danke Lori, sehr aufschlußreich  .
Nun freu ich mich fast schon auf morgen, da werde ich punkt 9 Uhr bei Apple anrufen und nachfragen, wann sie mir den neuen iMac denn liefern werden. lt. Gesetz habe ich nach 2 erfolglosen Nachbesserungsversuchen die Wahl (jawohl, die Wahl hat der Kunde!!!), Geld zurück oder Umtausch gegen ein NEUES Gerät. Das hat der nette Herr von Apple doch glatt vergessen mit zu sagen. Da ich schon einiges in Soft- und Hardware investiert habe ist "Geld zurück" leider die schlechtere Wahl, aber ich kann ja alle paar Monate den iMac umtauschen, wenn die Qualität weiterhin so beschissen ist. Außerdem wirbt Apple auf seiner Seite ganz groß mit Vor-Ort-Service. Am Telefon sagte man mir, das gäbe es überhaupt nicht. Ich bin ja sonst ganz friedlich, aber wenn man mich verarscht, fahr ich die Hörner aus.


----------



## Ralle (2 Mai 2008)

Vorgestern meinte ja der Apple-Telefon-Support, "Jemanden zur Reparatur zu ihnen schicken ist für Apple keine Option!". *O-Ton!*

Auf die Frage heute , was wohl "Vor-Ort-Service" auf der Apple Home-Page bedeutet, meinte die Supporterin, "Das ist wohl etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt"



Was wird wohl noch so kommen?


----------



## Ralle (2 Mai 2008)

Ah, geht doch! Frage, warum nicht gleich so, warum muß man sich penetrant und renitent vorkommen, ehe man ernst genommen wird?

Man schickt mir einen neuen iMac. Nach Rückfrage darf ich den alten 5 Tage lang behalten, um die Software zu migrieren.

Nun bin ich gespannt  und warte ab.


----------



## kermit (2 Mai 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> ...Auf die Frage heute , was wohl "Vor-Ort-Service" auf der Apple Home-Page bedeutet...


*ROFL* 
der ist gut: vor Ort heißt: Sie müssen Ihr Gerät nicht nach Übersee schicken, es reicht, wenn Sie uns vor Ort in der Zentralniederlassung in Europa kontaktieren


----------



## Ralle (5 Mai 2008)

Heut rief TNT an, "Wann durfen wir das Paket bei Ihnen abholen?"
Ich: "Welches Paket?"
TNT: "Ein Auftrag von Apple"

Der neue kommt zwischen dem 9. und 12. Mai. Ausgemacht war, daß ich den alten 5 Tage danach zurückschicken muß. 

Also wieder ans Telefon, klarstellen, ok, nun sollte es gehen.

Wozu haben die Computer? Die bauen und proggen die doch sogar selbst? Warum muß man für jedes Detail 3x anrufen? Ich faß das langsam nicht mehr.


----------



## Solaris (5 Mai 2008)

Die benutzen nun mal ihre selbsgebauten auch noch. Das kann dann schon mal Probleme geben. Aber Du kannst Dich ja immer noch am Design erfreuen...


----------



## seeba (5 Mai 2008)

Das Ding gibt doch 'nen Klasse Briefbeschwerer ab.


----------



## Ralle (5 Mai 2008)

seeba schrieb:


> Das Ding gibt doch 'nen Klasse Briefbeschwerer ab.



Ne, seeba, dazu ist es denn doch zu schwer und zu unhandlich  !

Aber man könnte die Briefe vorne auf die Scheibe kleben.


----------



## seeba (5 Mai 2008)

Na dann halt ein Paketbeschwerer. Irgendetwas findet sich schon. 

Letzte Woche hab ich einen geraden Maßstab auf mein Thinkpad gelegt und mit entsetzen festgestellt, dass der Deckel ja total schief ist. Naja anrufen, schlafen, aufstehen, Tür aufmachen, Kaffee für den Servicemann machen und der Deckel wurde getauscht. Ein Kommilitone von mir fand, dass an seinem T43p das Schanier nicht fest genug sitzt. Auch hier kam der Techniker am nächsten Tag und hat das getauscht. Also ich bin von Lenovo überzeugt.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Mai 2008)

Hier noch eine *iMac-Anwendungsmöglichkeit* und *noch eine*.


----------



## Ralle (5 Mai 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hier noch eine *iMac-Anwendungsmöglichkeit* und *noch eine*.



"noch eine" ist Cool, aber dazu ist der neue iMac leider wirklich zu flach. Aber wenn die Garantie in 2,5 Jahren rum ist (solange kann ich ihn ja alle 4 Monate umtauschen  ), dann muß mir noch was ordentliches einfallen.


----------



## vierlagig (5 Mai 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> ... dann muß mir noch was ordentliches einfallen.



nen bier- und whisky-flaschenhalter kann man aus so ziemlich jeden schrott machen


----------



## Question_mark (5 Mai 2008)

*Was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht ...*

Hallo,



> "noch eine" ist Cool, aber dazu ist der neue iMac leider wirklich zu flach.



Wieso zu flach, Du kannst ja Flundern reinsetzen, das geht dann auch mit TFT Bildschirm *ROFL* Kann man in jedem Saturn-Markt sehen ...

Und wenn das immer noch nicht funktioniert, dann einfach die Fische etwas mit dem 14-Pfünder Vorschlaghammer flachklopfen. *ROFL* 

Gruß
Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (5 Mai 2008)

Ja, ja ärgert mich nur alle.






Ich weiß wo ihr wohnt.


----------



## Question_mark (5 Mai 2008)

*SmileyGarden.de*

Hallo,

Ralle, wenn man auf die Smileys klickt, öffnet sich ein Link auf SmileyGarden. de

Absicht oder Versehen ???

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (5 Mai 2008)

Oooch, wenn ich deren Smileys benutze, dürfen die auch so linken oder mach ich da was falsch?


----------



## Question_mark (5 Mai 2008)

*Nur ein Hint*

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> dürfen die auch so linken oder mach ich da was falsch?



Ob die das dürfen oder ob Du etwas falsch machst kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Ich wollte Dich in Deiner Funktion als Moderator nur darauf aufmerksam machen, dass mit dem Einbinden dieser Smileys eine Verlinkung auf die Homepage mit den evtl. Urheberrechten der Smileys stattfindet. 
Sieh das also bitte nur als Hinweis und nicht als Kritik ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Ralle (5 Mai 2008)

Ja ne, war auch eine durchaus ernsthafte Frage, ob ich da was falsch mache.

Habs nun mal ohne Link.


----------



## Ralle (8 Mai 2008)

Schnell sind die ja . Gestern kam das neue Teil, avisiert war 09-12.05. es kam schon am 07.05. , man staune. Bekam es erst heute früh vom Nachbarn, also werde ich heut abend erstmal prüfen, ob die richtige Zusammenstellung ausgeliefert wurde und dann versuchen, mit dem Migrationstool von MacOS X alle Einstellungen und Programme auf den Neuen zu übertragen, bin mal gespannt, was das bringt. Die SSL-Schlüssel für VNC werd ich wohl neu machen müssen, denke ich.


----------



## Ralle (8 Mai 2008)

Soooooo, die Migration hat erstmal geklappt, na ja, die Software unter MacOX X war ja ohnehin nicht das Problem. Es funktioniert alles wieder, VNC per SSL muß ich erstmal testen, aber da hab ich Zweifel, doch das wäre kein Problem, wird halt neu eingerichtet. Auch Parallels läuft wieder, Netzwerkzugang funktioniert, Netzwerk mit Windows-Laptop muß noch den Test bestehen  .

Folgende Frage:

*Ich hab 4GB 667MHz RAM, gesteckt sind 2 GB 800MHz RAM.
Laufen tun beide, aber was wird besser (insgesamt schneller) sein?*


----------



## Ralle (8 Mai 2008)

Ich geh fest, es funktioniert alles, inkl. Netzwerk, Zugriff vom Laptop, auf den Laptop, über das virtuelle WinXP ebenfalls. Na ja soweit erstmal dieses.


----------



## Solaris (9 Mai 2008)

Ich denke das die 4GB bei vielen laufenden Tasks eine deutlich bessere Performance haben als 2GB. Der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil bei 800MHz gegenüber 667 dürfte nicht so gravierend sein. Wichtig ist auch ob die unterschiedlichen Ram-Riegel sich untereinander vertragen. Manchmal gibts da noch Problemchen.

Dann Toi Toi Toi mit Deiner neuen Rechenmaschine, Du hast bestimmt noch viel Spaß damit!


----------



## maxi (14 Mai 2008)

Solaris schrieb:


> Ich denke das die 4GB bei vielen laufenden Tasks eine deutlich bessere Performance haben als 2GB. Der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil bei 800MHz gegenüber 667 dürfte nicht so gravierend sein. Wichtig ist auch ob die unterschiedlichen Ram-Riegel sich untereinander vertragen. Manchmal gibts da noch Problemchen.
> 
> Dann Toi Toi Toi mit Deiner neuen Rechenmaschine, Du hast bestimmt noch viel Spaß damit!


 

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber der Intel 965 in den den neuen Apple sollte 667 haben. Er ist mit deren Hardware sogar doppelt so schnell wie sehr gute Anbieter anderer Notebooks (Dell XGen 2500 MB/s) Der Imac über 5000 MB/s


----------



## Solaris (14 Mai 2008)

Zitat Apple: Der iMac umfasst serienmäßig bis zu 2 GB DDR2 Arbeitsspeicher mit 800 MHz, sodass Sie mehr Programme gleichzeitig ausführen können.


maximal 4GB, das entspricht dem Leistungsspektrum des Intel 965


--------------------------------------------
mehr Programme soll heißen: bei einem Problem kann man in einem zweiten Fenster nach der Hotline googeln (wenn der Monitor noch funkt)


----------



## maxi (15 Mai 2008)

Solaris schrieb:


> Zitat Apple: Der iMac umfasst serienmäßig bis zu 2 GB DDR2 Arbeitsspeicher mit 800 MHz, sodass Sie mehr Programme gleichzeitig ausführen können.
> 
> 
> maximal 4GB, das entspricht dem Leistungsspektrum des Intel 965
> ...


 
Der 965 sollte 8GB Adressen ab können. Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## Solaris (15 Mai 2008)

> Der 965 sollte 8GB Adressen ab können. Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.


stimmt, aber der iMac läßt sich nur auf maximal 4GB aufrüsten


----------



## maxi (16 Mai 2008)

Solaris schrieb:


> stimmt, aber der iMac läßt sich nur auf maximal 4GB aufrüsten


 
Die 4 GB Riegel kann sich eh kein Schwanz leisten  So hat sich das mit den 8 GB eh erledigt.

 *ACK*  Ich weiss noch wo ich vor 3-4 Jahren 700 Euro für zwei 2GB DDR2 hinlegen musste und mich darauf sogar das Finanzamt beim steuerusgleich anmotzte


----------



## maxi (16 Mai 2008)

Jetzt habe ich mal ne Frage.

Wie gut funktionieren die Simatic anwendungen auf den neun IMac?
Da läuft schon standartmässig ein MS Windows?
Hat der extrernen SATA anschluss, oder nur Firewire?
Kann man auch damit standart PC Speile spielen?

:O)


----------



## Ralle (16 Mai 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich mal ne Frage.
> 
> Wie gut funktionieren die Simatic anwendungen auf den neun IMac?
> Da läuft schon standartmässig ein MS Windows?
> ...



Ich hab Parallels installiert, das ist so etwas, wie VMWare, inzwischen gibts auch VMWare für MacOSX. Bei mir läuft Step7, ProTool und WinCCFlex problemlos. Allerdings hab ich noch nie getestet, ob ich online an eine SPS komme, aber per Ethernet habe ich da eigentlich wenig Bedenken. Anschlüsse sind Ethernet, FireWire, USB und noch was spezielles für Apple-VGA-Adapter etc. Außerden Bluetooth, Wlan Draft N, Infrarot (Fernbedienung). Das ganze ist schon ok, aber wenn etwas kaputt geht, bist du aufgeschmissen, einschicken oder zum Händler bringen, wenn du Glück hast, ist ein Service-Center in deiner Stadt, schicken tu ich denen nie wieder einen Mac, die schicken den, angeblich repariert, defekt zurück. Aber, wie ich gelesen habe, hast du ja Erfahrung mit HP, da kann dich auch Apple nicht mehr schocken .

PS: Wer 4 Wochen auf seinen PC verzichten kann, ok, aber für Arbeitsgeräte absolut inakzeptabel. Apple hat nichts kapiert, die wollen nur Kohle machen.


----------



## Ralle (19 Mai 2008)

*Ende in Sicht?*

Heute wollte Apple den alten iMac abholen lassen? Natürlich hat das nicht geklappt, wie sollte auch mal etwas, das direkt mit dem Service zu tun hat, klappen. Ich also dort angerufen: "Warum wird denn das Teil nicht geholt?" Die Dame am "Schalter" meinte, das muß an TNT liegen, sie könne das von sich aus nicht abprüfen. Gibt mit ne Nummer (Da war ich schon wieder leicht unter Dampf) von TNT. Ich ruf dort an, noch ne Nummer. Die Kollegen meinten dann, "No Auftrag, Sorry, nicht unsere Schuld!"  Da haben sie Recht, vollkommen. Also ich ruf wieder Apple an (Achtung, die Nummer kostet, nicht viel aber es läppert sich inzwischen locker auf 30,- €). Jetzt ein Herr, er kümmert sich, bitte warten, Musik, Warteschleife. Nach so 15 Minuten hab ich dann die Leitung durchgeschnitten, ich glaub die lassen einen warten, bis die Kosten drin sind, die man verursacht :evil:. Am besten ich pack einen schön laut tickenden Wecker dazu und schick die Fuhre direkt zu denen, den Mac kann man ja solche zündenen Aufgaben nicht machen lassen, der verreckt noch unterwegs !


----------



## maxi (19 Mai 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Heute wollte Apple den alten iMac abholen lassen? Natürlich hat das nicht geklappt, wie sollte auch mal etwas, das direkt mit dem Service zu tun hat, klappen. Ich also dort angerufen: "Warum wird denn das Teil nicht geholt?" Die Dame am "Schalter" meinte, das muß an TNT liegen, sie könne das von sich aus nicht abprüfen. Gibt mit ne Nummer (Da war ich schon wieder leicht unter Dampf) von TNT. Ich ruf dort an, noch ne Nummer. Die Kollegen meinten dann, "No Auftrag, Sorry, nicht unsere Schuld!" Da haben sie Recht, vollkommen. Also ich ruf wieder Apple an (Achtung, die Nummer kostet, nicht viel aber es läppert sich inzwischen locker auf 30,- €). Jetzt ein Herr, er kümmert sich, bitte warten, Musik, Warteschleife. Nach so 15 Minuten hab ich dann die Leitung durchgeschnitten, ich glaub die lassen einen warten, bis die Kosten drin sind, die man verursacht :evil:. Am besten ich pack einen schön laut tickenden Wecker dazu und schick die Fuhre direkt zu denen, den Mac kann man ja solche zündenen Aufgaben nicht machen lassen, der verreckt noch unterwegs !


 
Ich habe das gleiche Problem bei HP.
Die sagen auch ständig das Gerät wird am so und so vieletn bei ihnen abgeholt.
Niemand kommt.


----------



## maxi (19 Mai 2008)

*ICH HABE LANGSAM SOOOO EINEN HASSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Ich bin ja normal ein recht umgänglicher Mensch, jedoch sicher keiner den man zum Feind haben will.*

*Aber bald mascheir ich da voll bewaffnet bei HP rein. Viel fehlt nun nimmer.*


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Mai 2008)

In den letzen 5 Jahren hab ich 3x nen HP Notebook abholen lassen. Es hat IMMER geklappt und das Ding war immer einen Tag eher wieder da wie zugesagt.... Irgendetwas macht Du falsch Maxi......


----------



## maxi (20 Mai 2008)

Ich habe nur Chaos mit denen.
War vorhin im HP Support Chat (Die Jungs im Chat sind wenigsten normal und nett, mit denen kann man gut reden)

Angeblich hat UPS (Oder wars TNT) 2 mal versucht bei mir das Notebook abzuholen. (Hatte aber schon 5 Termine zur Abholung)
Einmal war ich angeblich nicht zuhause (War den ganzen Tag extra deswegen zuhause). Beim 2. mal war ich angeblich Unbekonnt ??? 

Jetzt kümmert sich angeblich das HP Qulitätsmanagemnt um meinen Fall.
Ich bin gespannt was nun weiter raus kommt.


----------



## Ralle (20 Mai 2008)

So, ich bin den alten Mac los. heute hab ich also nochmals den Support kontaktiert, 2 Std. später rief mich TNT an, wo und wann sie abholen sollen. Dann schickte TNT gleich noch einen Mail mit den ausgefüllten Papieren, mußte ich nur unterschreiben, auf den Karton kleben, fertig. TNT kam dann pünktlich und weg wars. 

Fazit: Appleservice, na ja, heute mal ok (nach dem 6 Telefonat wegen der Abholerei), TNT spitze.


----------



## maxi (21 Mai 2008)

Wünsche dir Glück, das dann alles passt.


----------



## vierlagig (21 Mai 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Wünsche dir Glück, das dann alles passt.



wünsch lieber apple glück, dass sie ralle nie persönlich begegnen


----------



## maxi (21 Mai 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wünsch lieber apple glück, dass sie ralle nie persönlich begegnen


 
Ist Ralle auch so ein 185, 120kg Tier?


----------



## Ralle (21 Mai 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Ist Ralle auch so ein 185, 120kg Tier?



Nein, Ralle ist 185 hoch und wiegt 76kg. Aber ..., F = m*a, also hab ich am a gearbeitet  .


----------



## maxi (21 Mai 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Nein, Ralle ist 185 hoch und wiegt 76kg. Aber ..., F = m*a, also hab ich am a gearbeitet  .


 
Och vor 76 kg hat aber im Alpenland keiner Angst. Für unsere Verhältnisse ist das stark unterernährt 

Ich bin ja mehr von der 120kg Fraktion


----------



## maxi (22 Mai 2008)

Zwischenstand bei mir:

Nachdem ich mich nun wie hier mir empfohlen an c´t, Vosicht Kunde, gewendet habe hat sich plätzlich das Beschwerdemanagement von HP bei mir eingeschaltet und bittet mich zu einen telefonat.

Ich bin schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## Ralle (22 Mai 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Zwischenstand bei mir:
> 
> Nachdem ich mich nun wie hier mir empfohlen an c´t, Vosicht Kunde, gewendet habe hat sich plätzlich das Beschwerdemanagement von HP bei mir eingeschaltet und bittet mich zu einen telefonat.
> 
> Ich bin schon sehr gespannt.



Vielleicht solltest du auch einen Dolmetscher einschalten, Tiefbayerisch kann nicht jeder verstehen.


----------



## vierlagig (22 Mai 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du auch einen Dolmetscher einschalten, Tiefbayerisch kann nicht jeder verstehen.



hauptsache es ist kein chat-support


----------

